# KDE 4.2 Keine/weiße Schrift

## py-ro

Hallo,

habe auf einem Rechner mit KDE 4.2 das Problem, dass beim Fenster "Miniprogramme hinzufügen" oder auch beim Lancelot Programmstarter, weiße oder garkeine Schrift erscheint.

Farbeinstellungen in den Systemeinstellungen ändern leider nix daran.

Py

----------

## firefly

Fehlende infos:

grafikkarte + treiberversion

qt-version

----------

## py-ro

QT Version: qt 4.4.2 split

Grafikkarte: Geforce 7300 GX 

Nvidia Modul: 177.82

Py

----------

## firefly

teste mal die neuste, im portage enthaltene, version des nvidia-treibers  (version 180.22).

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und mit dieser Version war das Problem weg.

DU kannst das Problem umgehen, indem du Antialiasing für fonts (es reichte glaube ich für schriftgrößen <= 10)  deaktivierst.

----------

## trikolon

oder du nimmst einfach eine andere schriftart, zb arial, dann gehts auch

----------

## DocGonzo

Ich bin leider grade nicht an meinem Gentoorechner, aber ich hatte dieses Problem auch. Ich habe es gelöst in dem ich 

```
kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme
```

 installiert habe. Das scheint in 4.2 neu zu sein. Da ich nur meine 4.1.3 Pakete auf 4.2 upgedatet (autsch ich weiss) habe, war das nicht dabei. Mit dem Teil sieht der Desktop auf jeden Fall gleich ganz anders aus  :Smile: 

Hoffe das hilft weiter. Viele Grüße!

----------

